# Keighley trade centre



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

you know them, the ones with the great rep :chuckle: They have a black R35 for sale £59,995 on autotrader


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> you know them, the ones with the great rep :chuckle: They have a black R35 for sale £59,995 on autotrader


Here it is, looks like it is in the UK.

Autotrader - NISSAN SKYLINE R35 GTR 3.8 V6 TWIN TURBO Auto/Tip

Looks nice!!:chuckle:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Cardiff R33 said:


> you know them, the ones with the great rep :chuckle: They have a black R35 for sale £59,995 on autotrader


No worries about warranty then:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Dave


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*gtr 35*

looks like a base model


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

I live pretty close, doubt they would let me test drive though.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Bearing in mind how adamant NMGB are about grey imports you can bet getting support for this car through the HPCs is going to be difficult.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

s2gtr said:


> No worries about warranty then:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> Dave


yep, you'd need to be mad keen to get one now to be tempted with this!:flame:


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

Another one!

I see Saffron Cars have a R35GTR listed in the Times today. Saffron Cars

Due at end of april, Black, Premium Editon. only £79.995

The Leighley Trade Centre car sounds like a better deal! lol

Andy

Bristol


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

I dont understand.. how come they dont need SVA's???

And if they do need an SVA (which all cars under 10 years do??) wheres the model report???

How come Nissan havent come down on importers for bring them in before the UK release date.

I recall Mitsubishi took an importer to court for bringing the Warriors in before the UK release date????


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah tought they would get sued for brining them in early


----------



## rob wiles (Jan 23, 2008)

my mate got his on friday, when it came on the boat into liverpool a week ago there was black one also so might be that one?? Goint to the nurburgring in it this friday!! C`ant wait, Cheers Rob


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Keighley and Saffron might have just put the deposit down for them through the HP centres and are selling them when they arrive.

EDIT ---- Just seen from the pic on KTC thats in the UK.......what have they done!!!

Also can you drive the R35 on trade plates in this country? There will be a loop hole somewhere :smokin:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a model report available, the R35 can be put through an SVA and pass when accompanied by the model report.

As long as the car is imported as a second hand motor (ie registered in japan and then deregistered in japan) then there really is not a great deal that Nissan can do to stop them coming over.

£60k is a very good price. I understand the warranty issue, but all the chaps with a UK deposit are looking at mid 2009 delivery (12+ months).

I dare say if you put a deposit down today you would not see your GTR untill 2010, so to a London businessman dead set on buying a GTR £60k to drive away in one today is actually good value.

It would not surprise me one bit if someone paid £80k for the one in the times either. Thats the price you pay for just having to have one right now, after all its probably the most exclusive car int he UK at the moment.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

DR_GTR said:


> Due at end of april, Black, Premium Editon. only £79.995


You've got to be kidding me - that's utter madness.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

if i was to be after one,i'd have snatched that one up by now


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DR_GTR said:


> Another one!
> 
> I see Saffron Cars have a R35GTR listed in the Times today. Saffron Cars
> 
> ...


Just under £80. Bargain!:chuckle:


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> if i was to be after one,i'd have snatched that one up by now


It has been - listed as sold now. Did look good value compared to the Saffron cars one.
Hey, they list as having sat-nav but wont this be in japanese or without UK maps so pretty useless anyway?


----------



## rob wiles (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep Bobs is in japenese


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

You can have mine for 60 thousand pounds!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

R35NZ said:


> You can have mine for 60 thousand pounds!


You'd only be seeing £40k of that - the rest goes to the tax man and getting it UK road certified - hence 60k being awesome value. Really don't know how they did that for £60k.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in New Zealand so I wouldn't be giving the UK Gov anything haha. They cost nearly 60k from Japan at the moment so I can't see how they did that price then, as selling it at 40k would be a huge loss! There must be some way around it. 

So no one is going to send me a 60k cheque then  haha


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

R35NZ said:


> I'm in New Zealand so I wouldn't be giving the UK Gov anything haha. They cost nearly 60k from Japan at the moment so I can't see how they did that price then, as selling it at 40k would be a huge loss! There must be some way around it.
> 
> So no one is going to send me a 60k cheque then  haha


I'll send you a cheque, just dont try to cash it


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the Saffron car's description is premium edition but the picture is black edition. and they call it a skyline. muppets.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.autoadvan.co.uk/car-details-4247507.html

53,500 for sale here .............


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Again, wonderful pics and good pricing. 
All of the imported cars seem to be black.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

autoadvan also have a black edition they say is premium. 

Also whats with the red in the engine bay! Mine isn't red.......!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

R35NZ said:


> autoadvan also have a black edition they say is premium.
> 
> Also whats with the red in the engine bay! Mine isn't red.......!


2nd hand jap version. someone's fitted aftermarket blowoff valves and sprayed the alloy red.


----------



## Vinnyliphoo1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bar the financial implications of not having a warranty, what else are Nissan gonna do about grey imports?

Seems that the allure and rarity of the GT-R won't be present by March 2009 because Nissan can't do jack.

'tis what happens when companies do staggered releases of new products (games and movies). Imports are an inevitability, but when we're talking a year or so difference,organised in such a seemingly ad-hoc and unplanned approach, for a flagship product! it's shambolic!


----------

